# Devils Lake in March



## fishingfreak (Oct 24, 2008)

I grew up fishing DL when it was much smaller (early 80's) and have not fished it since I moved away. I am planning an ice fishing trip with my brother and a few friends in early March. I was wondering where is the best area to start looking for perch? not GPS coord. How deep? and what is a good cheap, clean motel in the area? Allot has changed since I fished DL and I am not sure where to go anymore. Thanks


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

Give Aaron McQuoid a call. Hre is a guide in Minnewauken and has a couple nice houses that he rents out at a resonable price.

http://www.mcquoidguides.com/

Good luck,

High Brass


----------

